

German Scientists Prove There Is Life After Death - nodesolomon
http://worldnewsdailyreport.com/german-scientists-prove-there-is-life-after-death/

======
jordanpg
"World News Daily Report is a news and political satire web publication, which
may or may not use real names, often in semi-real or mostly fictitious ways.
All news articles contained within worldnewsdailyreport.com are fiction, and
presumably fake news. Any resemblance to the truth is purely coincidental,
except for all references to politicians and/or celebrities, in which case
they are based on real people, but still based almost entirely in fiction."

[http://worldnewsdailyreport.com/disclaimer/](http://worldnewsdailyreport.com/disclaimer/)

------
gherkin
I have a lot of difficulty believing this. They are in an induced state of
"clinical death" which would not be "real" death. They are effectively still
alive and experiencing what their body might if it were clinically dead but
not really dead. It is effectively impossible to prove beyond any doubt that
there exists any form of life beyond death. This experiment might just show
what the body and/or mind goes through while continuing on to true death.

------
nodesolomon
I found the same article on facebook, maybe this is a hoax

